# Show Us Your Simplicity or AC



## skunkhome

I have not been able to find a similar thread, in the *Simplicity Forum*, using the thread search, so here goes. 
Show us your Simplicity or AC Lawn/Garden Tractor(s).  (two or four wheel)

I"ll Start it off with one of mine. 








This is an early model B112 (first LWB series) It now resides with my Brother in western Indiana.


----------



## NHboy

well here is my new Holland and this other thing


----------



## skunkhome

Gee, I didnt know Simplicity made those.


----------



## ben70b

Maybe they are AC


Sent from my iPad using Tractor Forum


----------



## imbill

Ill bet I could mess up a lot of stuff with that orange machine !!!! I always wanted a small bulldozer just to play with can you imagine the fun.


----------



## imbill

My SIMPLICITY !! I HOPE THIS WORKS !!!!!


----------



## skunkhome

Nice looking rig. Which model Soveriegn is that?


----------



## imbill

Thanks for the nice comment !! It a hydro 18 v twin with power steering Model 1692798 !! I have had it about 2 weeks and still grinning ! It was parked in a yard for sale and we came to a price and now its mine ! I have been into Gravely,s but parts are getting hard to find for old ones and price is getting up there ! So I jumped the fence and now its simplicity !!
Thanks 
Bill


----------



## skunkhome

Your going to like it a lot. Power steering is a highly coveted option. 
That is a heavy duty tractor capable of far more than mowing grass.
Since your talking about late model Sovereigns here's mine. 








1981-82 AC 916H (1690575) Has the crappy transitional steering wheel.


----------



## imbill

Power steering is a highly coveted option. I didn't know that BUT its nice . I have a craftsman GT 5000 and I have been happy with it BUT its for sale the Simplicity is more of a tractor and will be of more use !!


----------



## imbill

O buy the way you have a good lookin tractor !! I like the knob on the steering wheel !!


----------



## skunkhome

imbill said:


> O buy the way you have a good lookin tractor !! I like the knob on the steering wheel !!


It covers the splint that holds the broken steering wheel rim together.


----------



## skunkhome

Not to be negative but I would hang on to the GT 5000 until you have had a chance to sort everything out on that Simplicity. The devil you know is better than the one you don't. Put a few hours on the Soveregn before you part from the one that has server you well. JMO.

If you are used to a GT5000 you will probably need to get yourself a cup holder. This one was designed for a boat. It was white and I painted with Fusion spray paint.


----------



## imbill

You have a good point there I think I will do as you say and hang on to the GT5000 for a while ;o)) !! The cup holder is a good idea ! I see a brown bottle in your,s is that ice tea ??


----------



## skunkhome

imbill said:


> ... is that ice tea ??


Sure! What ever you say.


----------



## imbill

skunkhome said:


> Sure! What ever you say.


What tires are you runnin on the rear ??


----------



## skunkhome

imbill said:


> What tires are you runnin on the rear ??


 Sorry, Bill, I did not see your question.
Those are American made 23-9.00x12 OTR 440 Magnum utv/atv tires. I got 4 off Craigslist for $75 Still had the mold injection spikes and PO claimed he used them once and got stuck so he was upgrading to larger tires. I would not have bought them but needed tires and short of cash. Now that I have them I wish I would have kept the other two when I sold the Kubota tractor. They are gentle on the lawn and have surprisingly good grip in the garden while plowing (better than my Deestone Lugs).


----------



## imbill

Not a problem missing the question !! I had wondered about running ATV tires my tires are weather checked pretty bad and I have some used ATV,s I might try !


----------



## GTcollector

Here's my 1978 Simplicity Sovereign, paid 400.00 from the guy that bought it new, it gets a complete rear hitch and electric lift, next week.


----------



## skunkhome

Now that is a beauty! Full metal chute and all. I'd like to have that chute but not sure I would ever use it as my gates are too narrow. Hung my stone guard up on the telephone box trying to back around the corner into my shed with the Johnny bucket attached.


----------



## imbill

Looks good !!


----------



## skunkhome

Bill, how's that Sovereign working for ya? I am hoping you are going to like it. 
How much lawn do you mow?


----------



## imbill

I mow about an acre BUT i just bought anouther place and its three acres so it will be busy !! As for do i like it im grinnin it does a nice job mowin !!


----------



## kkapp123

*7117H Simpliity Sovereign 90% Freshly Restored*

I have restored a 1980 Simplicity Sovereign 7117H. It has a new Kohler Command 18hp V twin. I had restored the final drive and bevel gearbox a few years back, so it wasn't a complete frame teardown, but close. I have two mower decks, so I took the best looking one completely restored it and I restored a vacuum blower/bagger frame mounted attachment. A new bag was custom made, but the upper cover was available new. I showed this in the 2013 Gathering of the Orange show in Lynden, Washington, last summer. Then brought it home, put on the unrestored mower deck, took off the vacuum blower and am using it that way for now. I mow 3 1/2 acres. Kind of crazing using it like I am after going through repaint (laquer), decaling, new seat (used but in perfect shape), new hour meter, bearings, seals, etc, but it is a good little workhorse. It was a different touch to the A/C show and well liked. No awards are given at the show - Darn!


----------



## skunkhome

Another sharp looking rig. Very well done.


----------



## skunkhome

This is my pride and joy. I call this 1974 Simplicity 3414S, Sweet Allis. I rescued her from the praries of southwest Missouri in 2007. It was my first Simplicity/AC since I left home in 1972.


----------



## GTcollector

The 7117 and the 3416S are both just beautiful


----------



## imbill

Is that your back up man drivin ??


----------



## imbill

That Simplicity is really slick I like the grass catcher !


----------



## kkapp123

*Grass Catcher*

That grass catcher is somewhat rare. I got it from a guy in Rhode Island, shipped it across the country to Washington State..in approx 1996. I've used it alot. The flex tubes are around 8 inches and the blower is almost 16 inches in diameter. The blower part is all aluminum. I once tested how much vacuum it has. On a concrete driveway, with the mower raised and running around 3,200 RPM, I tossed a a ball cap around one foot from the opposite side of the mower outlet and it sucked it up instantly. All I heard was a quick thump and in the bag was the ball cap. Just a few nicks on it, still in fair shape. OH get a load of the rock (images attached) that I heard the mower blades pick up and toss in the shute - it was half ways to the blower. I was along a fence line, heard it, but didn't see it after crossing the area. About 15 feet later, the shute plugged. You can see why. Look at the nicks from the blades rolling it through. I ran a smaller one through a year prior and broke the two aluminum paddles of the blower. Since they were no longer available, I welded them, balanced them to weigh the same and I have had no vibration problems. OH - Forgot to mention that I do have the rock guard in place. It didn't stop either rock.


----------



## hunter8028

This is my 1961 simplicity 725 that I restored last year!


----------



## pogobill

kkapp123 said:


> OH - Forgot to mention that I do have the rock guard in place. It didn't stop either rock.


That has some suction! You may want to make sure that your pets and kids are locked up in the house before you use that thing!


----------



## skunkhome

hunter8028 said:


> This is my 1961 simplicity 725 that I restored last year!


Is that the original Mack on the hood? LOL!


----------



## skunkhome

pogobill said:


> That has some suction! You may want to make sure that your pets and kids are locked up in the house before you use that thing!


Glad I don't have to deal with rocks down here. All mud and clay. Just have to keep a lookout for man made objects like logging chains.


----------



## imbill

Its good to see a 61 restored !! With racing stripes !!;O))


----------

